# Furry Helmet



## papafox (Nov 11, 2013)

I'd like to commission someone to create a furry themed helmet for outdoor use.  The ideas would be to get a full face helmet like this and then repaint it to make it look like a furry head and glue some ears on the top.  I'd give it a go but I really don't have the skill.  Any suggestions for someone who may be willing to give this a shot?


----------



## Smelge (Nov 12, 2013)

Hooray! A topic I can talk about.

It's a dumb idea, don't bother.

First off, the plastic outer shells are quite sensitive to certain chemicals, so if you don't want to cause permanent damage to the actual protective shell, you need to use exactly the correct type. Moreover, you'd have to strip down the helmet to do so, as the polystyrene inner shell does not like any form of solvents and will actually melt.

Second, once the thing has been painted without melting anything, it needs to be put back together again. There is a reason why helmets are painted before assembly.

Third, it can be quite difficult to disassemble a helmet to start with, and to paint it, you'd need to strip the previous paint first, apply primer, paint then a weatherproof seal. Even if you can do that, the chances of removing the insides of the helmet in one piece are dubious. Full-face helmets, especially the Fox Rampage ones are narrower at the bottom, so it's easier to get things in than out.

Fourth, if you have any form of an impact on the helmet, chunks are coming out of your design. It'll look tatty really fast if you're using it properly, plus manufacturers recommend replacing a helmet after a significant impact, as any hit on the helmet could degrade the actual protection it provides, so have a nasty crash and you're saying goodbye to your expensive custom helmet.

Fifth, yeah, expensive. To get these done right, it costs for the workmanship and correct tools/materials. If you're determined to ride around looking weird, look into custom stickers instead.


----------



## papafox (Nov 12, 2013)

Maybe I like riding around looking weird   I'm completely aware of the construction a durability issues here, but I really like your idea of doing it with custom stickers.  Maybe the goal here would be to figure out a good design and then decide if its actually practical.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 12, 2013)

It cannot be practical.

There's a reason why custom helmets are worn by the professional riders and people with sponsorship behind them. Because it's expensive and cheaper to do in batches, for multiple people.


----------



## papafox (Nov 12, 2013)

Well aren't you just a little ray of sunshine .  Why exactly does art need to be practical?


----------



## Willow (Nov 13, 2013)

papafox said:


> Well aren't you just a little ray of sunshine .  Why exactly does art need to be practical?


If you're using it for outdoor purposes, just looking pretty isn't going to protect you in the event you get hurt.


----------



## Pantheros (Nov 13, 2013)

ima post such a kickass, jerry riged furry helmet here when i get home, you have no idea ojdfodsjfojpfokd


EDIT: nvm dint work lol


----------



## Atrayu (Nov 27, 2013)

I see no reason to dismantle it just to paint it. Obviously you would want to remove the visor first, then just prime/paint it and add ears. Done.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 27, 2013)

papafox said:


> I'd like to commission someone to create a furry themed helmet for outdoor use.  The ideas would be to get a full face helmet like this and then repaint it to make it look like a furry head and glue some ears on the top.  I'd give it a go but I really don't have the skill.  Any suggestions for someone who may be willing to give this a shot?



Why not a Rocky Helmet- then people who attack you physically would take damage themselves!


----------



## powderhound (Nov 28, 2013)

What are you going to do with it? Those motocross helmets are cheap, heavy and down right dangerous for other sports. People have been trickin out helmets since the dark ages. If your a lawyer then yes to everything Smelge said but in reality it prob wont matter. Even a sticker could prevent the deflection of impact by causing the helmet to catch rather than slide and snap your neck.... The reality is I've never seen it happen. I see people splode helmets multiple times a day and I can't think of a single case where the outcome would have been different due to stickers or paint on the helmet. Most of the problems are due to improper helmet for the sport or more commonly improper size/ not secured properly. The helmet slides back leaving the skull vulnerable.

What sport?

If you just want a furry head there are many companies that make furry helmet covers that come off on impact.
http://www.headztrong.com/


----------



## Smelge (Nov 28, 2013)

Atrayu said:


> I see no reason to dismantle it just to paint it. Obviously you would want to remove the visor first, then just prime/paint it and add ears. Done.



Because the paint goes over the edges and into the gaps between sections. It also goes under the lining of the interior. If you only paint as far as the edges, you have an edge to be chipped easily, wasting the effort. Similarly, don't take the lining out and it gets paint on it. Also not helped by a lot of the paints being aerosol and hard to avoid collateral sprayings.

Remember, it also has to be a primer, paint and overcoat that will not damage the parts of the helmet. If you weaken the shell, it's not a helmet any more, just a box to keep the splash inside.

So it's better done by someone who knows what they are doing, which costs, and then needs replaced with the first accident.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 28, 2013)

Smelge said:


> Because the paint goes over the edges and into the gaps between sections. It also goes under the lining of the interior. If you only paint as far as the edges, you have an edge to be chipped easily, wasting the effort. Similarly, don't take the lining out and it gets paint on it. Also not helped by a lot of the paints being aerosol and hard to avoid collateral sprayings.
> 
> Remember, it also has to be a primer, paint and overcoat that will not damage the parts of the helmet. If you weaken the shell, it's not a helmet any more, just a box to keep the splash inside.
> 
> So it's better done by someone who knows what they are doing, which costs, and then needs replaced with the first accident.


This guy knows what he's talking about, take every bit of this information into high consideration.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 28, 2013)

You can't just get a tard helmet?


----------



## Smelge (Nov 28, 2013)

powderhound said:


> Those motocross helmets are cheap, heavy and down right dangerous for other sports. People have been trickin out helmets since the dark ages. If your a lawyer then yes to everything Smelge said but in reality it prob wont matter. Even a sticker could prevent the deflection of impact by causing the helmet to catch rather than slide and snap your neck....



Neck snapping shouldn't be an issue, as he was showing an MTB fullface helmet. Injuring yourself from things stuck to it is not the problem. The problem is potential weakening of the strusture of the helmet from chemicals used to paint it. The hard shell of the helmet provides the first layer of protection and will take the brunt of an impact, theoretically spreading the impact over a wider area to reduce major trauma in one particular area. The polystyrene layer again distributes force, but is also very good at stopping piercing damage. If something goes straight through the plastic shell, it should be stopped before penetrating the head or skull.

Now all paints use certain chemicals that can degrade the materials of the helmet. For example, polystyrene is melted by the propellant in spray paint. Obviously, if this helmet is for actual use, doing it yourself and using the wrong stuff will weaken the helmet and result in the guy having far less protection than he thinks he does.

The actual aesthetics as well, why would you spend a lot of time, effort and potentially money for something that is meant to be a one-hit replacement. Read the instructions on any helmet, and it says that any impact against it means you should replace it. Most people don't, but it's a personal choice. It means that if the helmet did it's job, it's transferred an impact throughout it's structure. You may not be able to see it, but every impact will leave tiny stress-fractures, usually in the polystyrene.

Why go to all that effort if a single crash is going to make it obsolete?

Also, if he's doing any type of mtb riding, the only one he needs a fullfacer for is downhill. If it's for any other discipline, he's looking at the wrong helmets. Better to go for something like a 661 dirt helmet in pisspot style. Can still glue some ears to that if he wants with the bonus of it being cheaper to replace when destroyed, and the outer shell is a lot thicker and able to withstand smearing glues on it.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 28, 2013)

The only helmet you need


----------



## Kitari (Dec 4, 2013)

papafox said:


> I'd like to commission someone to create a furry themed helmet for outdoor use.  The ideas would be to get a full face helmet like this and then repaint it to make it look like a furry head and glue some ears on the top.  I'd give it a go but I really don't have the skill.  Any suggestions for someone who may be willing to give this a shot?



honestly for painting portion id go with someone/a company like http://www.airgraffix.com/. and airbrush the skull on. or get someone local to do it (with the proper materials of course - feel free to ask airgraffix or google which paints are good for helmets and what the proper steps are before hand. 

as for ears, my friend did ears on her helmet I think she used some sort of silicone or glue. Ill message her and find out. Just dont drill anything in. Not only does it ruin the structural integrity, but you go down with something bolted to the shell and your head will twist.

on a side note i use horns from horny helmets (horny mike) on ebay. his are cheap $25 for a pair shipped. abs shell plastic, light, durable, held on with provided 3m double stick. they hold good, but come off if you ever crash with them.

might want to look into maybe getting those and painting them to look like ears - people always ask if they're ears =_=;

http://www.hornymike.com/about.html

as for anyone else providing their unnecessary opinions "fuggetaboutem~!" ;D


----------



## Deo (Dec 4, 2013)

Well there are certain artists that specialize in doing airbrush paint jobs for helmets an hard hats. But be prepared for $400+ for just the paint job. Most that I've seen lightly sand the helmet, use specialty airbrush paints, and then seal it with a resin or lacquer. Water based createx paints in an airbrush should not kinder the strength of the plastic. 

I was thinking about getting MOB Airbrush of Canada to paint a hard hat for me, but then there's the "if I actually use the hard hat the paint job will be eventually ruined no matter how careful I am with it" or I'd have to sand and re-seal the clear coat ever couple of weeks which would be silly.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 4, 2013)

Deo said:


> Well there are certain artists that specialize in doing airbrush paint jobs for helmets an hard hats. But be prepared for $400+ for just the paint job. Most that I've seen lightly sand the helmet, use specialty airbrush paints, and then seal it with a resin or lacquer. Water based createx paints in an airbrush should not kinder the strength of the plastic.
> 
> I was thinking about getting MOB Airbrush of Canada to paint a hard hat for me, but then there's the "if I actually use the hard hat the paint job will be eventually ruined no matter how careful I am with it" or I'd have to sand and re-seal the clear coat ever couple of weeks which would be silly.




There's a special enamel paint you can use instead of Createx...I think it was Krylon. Most of the blokes in the 501st and the Dragon Age cosplay community swear by it when they make their Mandalorian armor. It last longer and is more resistant to wear and weathering. I have to get back to you on that.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 5, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> There's a special enamel paint you can use instead of Createx...I think it was Krylon. Most of the blokes in the 501st and the Dragon Age cosplay community swear by it when they make their Mandalorian armor. It last longer and is more resistant to wear and weathering. I have to get back to you on that.



Krylon is palstic based, so creates thicker layers of paints. But the main problem isn't the paints but the aerosols used to remove them from the can.

I think airbrushing is ok, cos thats just compressed air? Not sure on that, sure someone can tell me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 5, 2013)

Smelge said:


> Krylon is palstic based, so creates thicker layers of paints. But the main problem isn't the paints but the aerosols used to remove them from the can.
> 
> I think airbrushing is ok, cos thats just compressed air? Not sure on that, sure someone can tell me if I'm wrong.


Krylon makes hobby enamels and paints that aren't in aerosol cans. Though I would test myself the effectiveness in an airbrush because most of those paints can have additional minerals. Id you were doing an overcoat to prevent extra weathering it would do.

Edit: Createx is also a plastic based paint but it does not bond to plastics well once diluted. You do not want to use it straight unless you want to clean a paint clog from your airbrush.You would have to find either find the createx designated for models and/or auto detail or a clear coat enamel.


----------



## Deo (Dec 5, 2013)

Smelge said:


> Krylon is palstic based, so creates thicker layers of paints. But the main problem isn't the paints but the aerosols used to remove them from the can.
> 
> I think airbrushing is ok, cos thats just compressed air? Not sure on that, sure someone can tell me if I'm wrong.


 Airbrushing is just compressed air, no other chemicals because the paint is thinned with water and not a chemical that could react with the plastic.


----------

